# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Nuevos planes de cuenca - Participación pública

## Salut

Seguro que muchos de vosotros ya lo sabeis, pero actualmente se están elaborando los planes de cuenca 2010-2015 (en teoría ya deberían estar en vigor, pero hay un retraso monumental).

Gracias a la Directiva Marco del Agua, en la elaboración de estos planes de cuenca es obligatorio establecer un alto grado de participación pública.

Todos y cada uno de nosotros podemos opinar sobre la gestión del agua en nuestras cuencas, en unas reuniones que convocan los responsables de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas.

¿Alguno de vosotros está tomando parte de dicho poceso de planificación?  :Smile: 


*Enlaces para informaros:*

Confederación del Cantábrico
Cuenca del Duero
Cuenca del Ebro
Cuenca del Guadalquivir
Cuenca del Guadiana
Cuenca del Júcar
Cuenca del Segura
Cuenca del Tajo

----------


## javigs

Muy interesante, ya he dejado mi opinión en la CHT, no se si alguien lo leerá.
Gracias Salut

----------


## Nodoyuna

Hola Salut (y quien quiera opinar)
Te he leido varias veces que ClM puede imponer su criterio sobre el trasvase en el nuevo PHCT, me gustaría, si pudiera ser, que desarrollaras un poco esto porque lo desconozco y me gustaría enterarme. ¿como se elabora un PHC?
Por otro lado ¿podría la comisión del trasvase (en la que no está representada ClM) imponer una cantidad a trasvasar superiro a lo que se establezca el PHCT.

Un saludo y gracias por anticipado.

----------


## jasg555

A mí también me interesa que Salut y los diversos técnicos del foro nos informen sobre un proceso que aunque lento parece que está tomando forma.

Este es el cuadro del proceso:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola Salut (y quien quiera opinar)
> Te he leido varias veces que ClM puede imponer su criterio sobre el trasvase en el nuevo PHCT, me gustaría, si pudiera ser, que desarrollaras un poco esto porque lo desconozco y me gustaría enterarme. ¿como se elabora un PHC?
> Por otro lado ¿podría la comisión del trasvase (en la que no está representada ClM) imponer una cantidad a trasvasar superiro a lo que se establezca el PHCT.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por anticipado.


Pero por favor, quien lo haga , que sea de forma que lo entendamos los no iniciados.

----------


## Salut

Aupa Nodoyuna!

Creo que este asunto sería adecuado tratarlo en el hilo sobre los nuevos planes de cuenca:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=4564

Pero ya que estamos, lo comento aquí y si acaso que lo muevan los mods.


*1º) Contextualizando* (un poco de Blabla)

Como supongo que ya sabrás, tras la II Guerra Mundial se crea la CECA (posteriormente CEE), con la idea de crear un espacio de libre comercio europeo para favorecer el desarrollo y la paz.

A finales de los 80, se amplian las competencias a la investigación, el medio ambiente y una cierta homogeneidad en la política social (según unos para lograr la unión política, según otros para evitar la competencia desleal). Todo deriva en la creación de la UE.

El caso es que a lo largo de los años 90 dominan en el seno de la UE las corrientes progresistas y conservacionistas -especialmente en el Parlamento Europeo (que elegimos directamente los ciudadanos)-. Durante esos años se aprueban un sinfin de directivas a favor del medio ambiente, se ratifican tratados como el de Kioto, etc.

Una de sus mayores apuestas es la Directiva Marco del Agua (DMA), que nace con tres objetivos:
- Económico: Se establece el principio de recuperación de costes, por el cual se obliga a los Estados Miembros a hacer pagar a los usuarios del agua el 100% del coste de la obra. Se buscaba eliminar las grandes obras hidráulicas injustificadas económicamente.
- Medioambiental: Se establece la obligación de alcanzar, antes de 2015, 2021 o 2027 (según la gravedad del asunto) un buen estado ecológico en todas las masas de agua de la UE incluyendo ríos, lagos y humedales, acuíferos y aguas costeras-.
- Social: Para garantizar una gestión democrática del agua, se obliga a los Estados Miembros a elaborar los Planes Hidrológicos asegurando la participación pública activa.

La Directiva Marco en si es una pasada de normativa, aunque al final está sufriendo recortes por todos lados tanto en su trasposición como en su desarrollo-.


*2º) El proceso de planificación hidrológica hasta ahora*

Bien, como ya hemos visto la DMA obliga a establecer nuevos planes de cuenca para el periodo 2010-2015 de forma participativa. En el Estado Español esto se ha estado desarrollando de la siguiente manera:

- Entre 2003 y 2005 se definieron las demarcaciones hidrográficas (normalmente la cuenca de toda la vida + las aguas costeras asociadas). Este proceso es el que ha redefinido completamente el antiguo mapa de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas. Como resulta obvio, esto es un paso previo al proceso de participación pública.

- También antes de 2005 se elaboró el _Informe de los artículos 5, 6 y 7_, que viene a ser un análisis sobre el estado de las masas de agua, y los impactos y presiones a los que están sometidas. No se hizo de forma muy participativa que digamos.

- A partir de 2007 ya se convoca a las partes potencialmente interesadas (nosotros nos enteramos de chiripa, así que imagínate), normalmente en Mesas Sectoriales por temática-, para someter a revisión los documentos iniciales: el _Estudio General de la Demarcación_ (un burdo copia-pega del _Informe de los artículos 5, 6 y 7_), el _Documento de programa, calendario y fórmulas de consulta_ y el _Proyecto de participación pública_. Eran unos cagarros de documento, pero como por entonces aun no estábamos del todo ubicados, pues pasaron sin demasiadas alegaciones.

- El siguiente paso, de mediados de 2008, era la elaboración del _Esquema de Temas Importantes_, que viene a ser una identificación de los principales problemas que se quieren superar en el Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca, y las alternativas planteadas para su solución. Aunque el borrador no se hizo de forma participativa, sí que fueron a posteriori a cada comarca (Mesas Territoriales) a preguntar qué les parecían esos Temas Importantes. Aquí se ha quedado atascado el proceso, a pesar de que ya hace 5 meses que debería haber entrado en vigor el PHC.


*3º) Lo que queda por delante*

Los eventos de participación pública que quedan por delante son:

- La elaboración del _Programa de Medidas_, en el que se detallarán todas las actuaciones que se pretenden llevar a cabo. A priori parece ser el único en el que se nos permitirá influir, porque los grandes temas ya venían determinados en la Instrucción de Planificación Hidráulica, Plan Nacional de Regadíos, etc. y la cerrazón de mollera de los funcionarios de turno.

- La consulta pública del _Borrador de Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca_, que sigue el clásico modelo documento-alegación (ergo no permite una participación pública activa: sólo nos dejan criticarle puntitos sueltos).


Por hoy dejo esto, que me meten prisa pa volver a casa. Espero que te sirva para situarte [sobre todo si miras la imagen colgada por jasg555].

----------


## Salut

Y añado:

Aunque ya de por si el programa de participación pública es una chuminada, de un tiempo a esta parte ha sido secuestrado brutalmente por los politicuchos, a raíz de la creación del "Comité de Autoridades Competentes" (mesa en la que se sientan los que cortan el bacalao).

Este hecho es el que en gran parte ha paralizado los planes de cuenca, porque ya veis las peleitas que se están gastanto entre los diferentes partidos y regiones. También hay varios pleitos en marcha sobre la creación de las "Demarcaciones Hidrográficas", p. ej. por haber incluido el Vinalopó dentro del Júcar.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Muchisimas gracias, Salut y Jasg, he leido un poco rápido los mensajes, esta noche les dedicaré el tiempo que se merecen.

----------


## Salut

Parece que en la Confederación del Cantábrico empieza a haber movimiento:




> *El Comité de Autoridades Competentes de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico aprueba por consenso el Esquema de Temas importantes*
> 
> El presidente de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico, Jorge Marquínez, se reunió el pasado viernes en Santander con los grupos de trabajo del CAC (Comité de Autoridades Competentes) con el objeto de avanzar en el nuevo proceso de planificación, según el escenario marcado por la Directiva Marco del Agua.
> 
> Durante la reunión, centraron el Orden del día, además de aprobarse por consenso el Esquema de Temas Importantes, se han establecido directrices para abordar determinados puntos que deben estar debidamente reflejados en el nuevo Plan. Esos temas se concretan en:
> 
> * Diagnóstico del Estado de las masas de agua 
> * Objetivos de calidad y exenciones: identificando y justificando debidamente cada una de esas exenciones 
> * Programa de medidas 
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/04/el-comite-de...s-importantes/

----------


## Salut

En el proceso del PHCT, tienes estos documentos:

*Documentos iniciales:*

* Programa, Calendario y Fórmulas de consulta
* Proyecto de organización de la participación pública
* Estudio General de la Demarcación

* Análisis de las alegaciones recibidas


*Esquema de Temas Importantes:*

* Esquema Provisional de Temas Importantes

(Faltan análisis de alegaciones y visto bueno del Comité de Autoridades Competentes).

----------


## Salut

Resumen del EpTI del Tajo:






^^ Al parecer está aún en estudio casi todo lo relevante para el ATS..

----------


## Salut

Más noticias:




> *El Gobierno de Aragón solicita que que Cataluña suspenda su actual proceso de planificación hidrológica*
> 
> El Consejo de Gobierno de Aragón celebrado hoy ha aprobado presentar 17 alegaciones al Programa de Medidas del Plan de Gestión del Distrito de Cuenca Fluvial de Cataluña y a su Informe de Sostenibilidad Ambiental, elaborados por la Agencia Catalana del Agua, al considerar que atenta contra la normativa comunitaria, estatal y autonómica. Entre las alegaciones presentadas, se incluye la solicitud de que Cataluña suspenda su actual proceso de planificación hidrológica, en tanto en cuanto no se reelabore su propuesta.
> 
> Además de las alegaciones aprobadas hoy respecto al Programa de Medidas y al Informe de Sosteniblidad, el Instituto Aragonés del Agua está ultimando otro documento de alegaciones al Plan de Gestión del Distrito de Cuenca Fluvial de Cataluña, sometido a información pública mediante anuncio en el Diario Oficial de la Generalitat de Cataluña el 15 de diciembre de 2009, por un periodo de seis meses.
> 
> A este respecto, el vicepresidente y portavoz del Ejecutivo autónomo, José Ángel Biel, ha explicado que, además de estas alegaciones, ”el Consejo de Gobierno ha aprobado autorizar preventivamente a la Dirección General de Servicios Jurídicos del Gobierno de Aragón a interponer las acciones necesarias si las alegaciones no son atendidas”.
> 
> Fuente.- Gobierno de Aragón


http://iagua.es/2010/05/el-gobierno-...n-hidrologica/





> *Ecologistas en Acción denuncia ante la Comisión Europea el incumplimiento de la DMA en España*
> 
> Ecologistas en Acción ha presentando una denuncia ante la Comisión Europea contra el Gobierno Español, por el incumplimiento de varios artículos de la Directiva Marco de Aguas. En concreto, por el incumplimiento de los siguientes artículos: 
> 
> 9, Recuperación de los costes de los servicios relacionados con el agua; 
> 13, Planes hidrológicos de cuenca; y 
> 14, Información y consulta públicas. 
> 
> Descargar queja
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/05/ecologistas-...dma-en-espana/

EDIT: En resumen, se quejan porque las diferentes administraciones se niegan en redondo a hacer pagar a los agricultores el coste real del agua... se quejan por el retraso que están sufriendo los planes de cuenca... y se quejan porque se está ninguneando a las asociaciones que participan en el proceso de planificación.

----------


## Salut

Al parecer las cuencas intracomunitarias (dentro de una misma comunidad autónoma) son las que más han avanzado en los textos:




> *La Planificación Hidrológica entra en su recta final en los distritos Guadalete-Barbate y Tinto, Odiel y Piedras*
> 
> La Comisión del Agua de los distritos Hidrográficos Guadalete-Barbate y Tinto, Odiel y Piedras, celebrada hoy en el Centro de Interpretación de La Calatilla, Aljaraque (Huelva), ha dado continuidad al Proyecto de Plan Hidrológico de las dos demarcaciones que lleva a cabo la Agencia Andaluza del Agua de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía. Con la presentación realizada hoy a este órgano colegiado de participación, se ha dado inicio a la última fase de la planificación, pues a partir de ahora se inicia el período formal de consulta pública que cuenta con un plazo de seis meses.
> 
> Durante ese periodo de tiempo, la Consejería de Medio Ambiente realizará una serie de actividades con el objetivo de reforzar la participación ciudadana a través de acciones de información sobre el documento -técnicamente complejo-, así como talleres y jurados ciudadanos. Este proceso se encamina a la obtención de un plan definitivo donde la participación y las aportaciones que de ella se deriven culminen el riguroso trabajo de tres años de duración llevado a cabo por multitud de técnicos, que han tomado en consideración el resultado de las jornadas de participación realizadas y las aportaciones recibidas en ese periodo.
> 
> Desde la Administración autonómica se ha puesto de relieve el hecho de que, pese a que como consecuencia de las fechas concretas en que se han ido produciendo las transferencias de competencias de las distintas demarcaciones del Estado a la Junta de Andalucía, el proceso de planificación comenzó con cierto retraso, ya se está en condiciones de realizar la consulta pública de estos documentos, adelantando así los tiempos que llevan el resto de Demarcaciones Intercomunitarias del país.
> 
> El proceso abierto tras la celebración hoy de la Comisión del Agua de los distritos Hidrográficos Guadalete-Barbate y Tinto, Odiel y Piedras cuenta con varios hitos participativos, pues está previsto llevar a cabo sendos talleres informativos en Huelva y en Jerez de la Frontera, así como dos Jurados ciudadanos, uno por cada demarcación, en la que los ciudadanos podrán opinar y alegar a la planificación. De esta forma se continúa con la amplia consulta a la ciudadanía como ya ocurriese con la elaboración de los esquemas de Temas Importantes (ETI), un documento que sirvió para sacar a la luz aquellas cuestiones que ponían en riesgo el cumplimiento de los objetivos de los Planes Hidrológicos. El ETI tuvo también un periodo de consulta pública de 6 meses en el que ha destacado el alto número de sugerencias recibidas: 15 en el Guadalete–Barbate y 12 en el Tinto, Odiel y Piedras, que han sido tenidas en consideración en la redacción del Proyecto del Plan presentado esta mañana.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/05/la-planifica...iel-y-piedras/

----------


## Salut

El Ministerio de los tres medios mueve ficha!!




> *Iberhidra coordinará el seguimiento de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca y la implantación de sus programas de medidas*
> 
> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ha adjudicado, a través de la Dirección General del Agua, la contratación de servicios para la asistencia en la fase final de aprobación de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca, en la coordinación del seguimiento de los mismos e implantación de sus programas de medidas. *La empresa adjudicataria ha sido Iberhidra S.L. por un presupuesto de 1.081.484 euros*.
> 
> Esta asistencia técnica ofrecerá apoyo a la Subdirección General de Planificación y Uso Sostenible del Agua del MARM en el desarrollo de los trabajos objeto de la licitación.
> 
> Los trabajos a realizar hasta la entrada en vigor del plan hidrológico de cuenca serán:
> 
> - Coordinación y establecimiento de criterios sobre los aspectos normativos de los planes hidrológicos de las demarcaciones con cuencas intercomunitarias.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/05/iberhidra-co...as-de-medidas/

----------


## javigs

Pasito a pasito ...

----------


## Salut

> *La Comisión Europea apercibe a doce Estados Miembros por no haber presentado sus planes de gestión de cuenca*
> 
> La Comisión Europea envía un primer apercibimiento a doce Estados miembros por no haber presentado sus planes de gestión de las cuencas hidrológicas europeas, de acuerdo con la legislación de la UE en materia de aguas. Esos Estados miembros son *Bélgica, Chipre, Dinamarca, Eslovenia, España, Grecia, Irlanda, Lituania, Malta, Polonia, Portugal y Rumanía*. Los planes hidrológicos de cuenca son la piedra angular de la Directiva Marco del agua y resultan cruciales para alcanzar el objetivo de la UE de un «buen estado» de las aguas europeas para 2015. Se tenían que haber adoptado para el 22 de diciembre de 2009 a más tardar.
> 
> Janez Potočnik, Comisario de Medio Ambiente, ha declarado:
> 
> _«Me congratulo de que la mayoría de los Estados miembros haya acertado a presentar a tiempo sus planes hidrológicos de cuenca. Sin embargo, todavía faltan planes para un cuarto del territorio de la UE. Insto a los Estados miembros que faltan a tomar medidas rápidamente, a concluir sus consultas públicas y a presentar sus planes.»_.
> 
> *Primer apercibimiento a doce Estados miembros en relación con los planes hidrológicos de cuenca*
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/06/la-comision-...ion-de-cuenca/

*Enlaces útiles*

Puede encontrarse más información sobre el curso de las consultas y la adopción de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca en:

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/wate...map_mc/map.htm

Más información sobre la política de aguas:

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/water/index_en.htm

Estadísticas sobre infracciones en general:

http://ec.europa.eu/community_law/in...gements_en.htm

----------


## ben-amar

En cuestion de agua, medioambiente, etc., nos movemos a golpe de apercibimientos, multas y demandas ante el tribunal europeo.

----------


## Salut

> *Elena Espinosa declara que los nuevos planes hidrológicos están “en fase muy avanzada de finalización”*
> 
> La ministra de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Elena Espinosa, ha destacado hoy, durante su intervención en el Senado, que los borradores de planes hidrológicos de cuenca están técnicamente finalizados, y resta incorporar las aportaciones del proceso de información publica de dichos borradores que podría empezar en un plazo breve, y que esto demuestra el esfuerzo de España en el cumplimiento de las disposiciones de la Directiva Marco del Agua (DMA).
> 
> La Ministra ha resaltado que las principales medidas que permitirán alcanzar el buen estado en las masas de agua ya se están aplicando y que el que se lleven a cabo, y su éxito, depende de la voluntad y del compromiso de las administraciones implicadas, en el marco de sus competencias y colaboración.
> 
> Elena Espinosa ha subrayado que la situación actual de la planificación hidrológica en España se encuentra en un proceso bastante avanzado. Además de los plazos parciales ya cubiertos (artículos 3, 5, 6 y 8 de la DMA), el pasado 22 de marzo España cumplió con lo establecido en el artículo 13 de la DMA y remitió a la Comisión Europea la información técnica disponible en relación con los planes hidrológicos, a través de Water Information System for Europe (WISE), que podría tener alguna incorporación en el proceso participativo.
> 
> Asimismo, España se ha comprometido con la Comisión Europea a ir actualizando la información en el sistema WISE según se superen etapas en la tramitación de los planes hidrológicos. Además, y con carácter informal, la Comisión Europea ha estado, y está informada, de la evolución de los trabajos.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/06/elena-espino...-finalizacion/

^^ Se han olvidado de la elaboración del *Programa de Medidas*... parece que pretenden quemar plazos a base de socavar gravemente la participación pública  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

> *La Junta de Andalucía presenta los planes hidrológicos de sus demarcaciones hidrográficas en la Unión Europea*
> 
> La Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía ha presentado ya en la Unión Europea los borradores de los *planes hidrológicos de las demarcaciones intracomunitarias del Tinto-Odiel-Piedras (Huelva), Guadalete-Barbate (Cádiz) y Mediterránea (Cádiz, Almería, Málaga y Granada)*.
> 
> Concretamente, la Agencia Andaluza del Agua ha reportado al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino –que ha dado traslado a la Comisión Europea- una revisión y actualización de la descripción general de las demarcaciones hidrográficas, los usos, presiones e incidencias significativas de las masas de agua de cada una de ellas, así como las zonas protegidas y el estado de las aguas superficiales y subterráneas, añadiendo los objetivos ambientales, recuperación de costes y los programas de medidas. Se trata de un *avance de los borradores de los planes hidrológicos de las tres demarcaciones, que actualmente se encuentran en periodo de consulta pública (6 meses) para la presentación de alegaciones por parte de los usuarios*.
> 
> En los borradores presentados se incluye una memoria, que consta de la descripción general de la demarcación, en la que se ha realizado un inventario de recursos hídricos de todas las cuencas internas. Asimismo, se expone la cuantificación de los volúmenes de agua que demandan los diferentes usos –aprovechamiento del recurso para su utilización en abastecimiento, en la agricultura, en industrias y en otros usos recreativos- en las tres demarcaciones.
> 
> En sus anejos se recoge también un registro de zonas protegidas (zonas de especial protección para las aves, lugares de interés comunitario, humedales de distintas importancia en el ámbito internacional y nacional), así como el régimen de caudales ecológicos de las tres demarcaciones para mantener o alcanzar el buen estado de los ríos.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/06/la-junta-de-...union-europea/

----------


## ben-amar

Otro mas que se pone en marcha
http://iagua.es/



Jue, 12 Ago, 2010
El conselleiro de Medio Ambiente, Territorio e Infraestructuras de la Xunta de Galicia, Agustín Hernández, presentó ayer el borrador del Plan Hidrológico Galicia-Costa, que saldrá a información pública por un periodo de seis meses el día 20 de este mes de agosto.

Los principales retos del Plan Hidrológico Galicia-Costa son alcanzar el buen estado de las masas de agua para el año 2015 y conseguir las demandas de agua sean satisfechas adecuadamente.

Del resultado global del borrador presentado se desprende que existen 140 masas de agua superficial en mal estado, que son un 30,17% del total de las masas de agua, mientras que ninguna de las masas de agua subterránea está actualmente en mal estado. El Plan Hidrológico concreta las medidas necesarias para mejorar el estado de las masas de agua y evitar su deterioro.

La Xunta es la primera administración de Galicia en presentar su borrador del Plan Hidrológico y el cuarto por orden de tramitación de los 23 proyectos hidrológicos que hay que redactar en el conjunto del Estado. Hernández confía en que el periodo de información pública que se abre el día 20 de este mes sea un proceso fructífero para que el plan reciba el mayor número de aportaciones para mejorarlo.

El Plan Hidrológico Galicia-Costa cuenta con un programa de medidas cuya inversión total, entre los años 2008 y 2015, asciende a 1.542,7 millones de euros, de los cuales el Gobierno gallego asume casi un 60% del total. La mayor parte de las inversiones está destinada a medidas para el cumplimiento de los objetivos medioambientales (82,78%).
Datos sobre la Demarcación Hidrográfica de Galicia-Costa

- El ámbito hidrográfico Galicia-Costa comprende las cuencas que se encuentran íntegramente en el territorio de la Comunidad autónoma gallega, y que son las correspondientes a los ríos vertientes al mar Cantábrico, excepto la de los ríos Eo y Navia, y las cuencas que vierten al Océano Atlántico, con la exclusión de los sistemas Miño-Sil, Limia y Duero.

- El territorio de la cuenca hidrográfica Galicia-Costa se extiende por las tres provincias costeras de Galicia, lo que abarca el 44 % del territorio gallego y el 75% de su población, y que abarca una superficie de 13.072 kilómetros cuadrados.

- Un 68% de la demanda de agua corresponde a recursos que son satisfechos a través de las redes municipales, ya que en muchos casos incluso industrias de poco consumo están conectadas a las redes. El uso agrario asciende a un 21% y el uso industrial a un 11%

----------


## Salut

Bueno, traigo novedades sobre el estado del proceso de Planificación, tras cruzar unos correos con el responsable de la CHS (José Antonio Vera Gomis).




> Como se indica en su correo, es cierto que se acumula un retraso importante en la finalización del proceso de planificación sobre las fechas previstas inicialmente. Este retraso es compartido por el resto de Planes Hidrológicos correspondientes a las cuencas intercomunitarias de España que se encuentran en la misma situación, o incluso más retrasados, como es el caso del Júcar que inicio la consulta pública de su EpTI en Diciembre de 2009. Además, como ya hemos comentado en anteriores ocasiones, *el próximo paso es el informe preceptivo de la versión definitiva del ETI que debe realizar el Consejo del Agua de las correspondientes Demarcaciones que aún está pendiente de constitución. Las últimas previsiones del Ministerio daban como fecha probable el cuarto trimestre de 2010*.


Vamos, que todavía ni se ha aprobado el Esquema de Temas Importantes, porque aún no se ha constituido el Consejo del Agua. 

Tardaron eones en constituir el Comité de Autoridades Competentes (donde participan el Gob. Central, las CC.AA., los Ayuntamientos, etc.), y ahora resulta que han tardado año y pico en constituir el Consejo del Agua (donde se representan a usuarios, etc.).

Manda güevos.




> El programa de medidas es una parte del Plan Hidrológico y se presentará con el borrador del mismo para su consulta pública. Las últimas previsiones hablan de finales del 2010, no obstante hay una versión preliminar del mismo que se ha facilitado a los miembros de la Junta de Gobierno del CAC de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura.


El "programa de medidas" en teoría se debía realizar más o menos a la vez que el Esquema de Temas Importantes, y debía contar con la participación activa de la ciudadanía. 

Al final lo quieren meter como un anexo al Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca, con unas medidas que se han sacado los 4 funcionarios de la chistera (sin salir de su oficinita), y que será tramitado por el proceso de "consulta pública" (el rígido modelo documento-alegación) en vez de por la participación activa.

Como de costumbre, *RECORTANDO EN DEMOCRACIA*  :Mad: 





> Compartimos su preocupación por los retrasos en el proceso de planificación y le puedo asegurar que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura y la Oficina de Planificación Hidrológica en concreto somos unos de los primeros interesados en tener aprobados los nuevos Planes Hidrológicos en el plazo mas breve posible. También le puedo asegurar que a las partes interesadas se les ha intentado mantener informados de los eventos relacionados con el proceso de planificación cuando estos se han producido por medio de las reuniones y comunicaciones oportunas que incluyen 3 boletines informativos publicados en octubre y diciembre de 2008 y mayo de 2009. De todas formas sabe que siempre se puede dirigir a nosotros para realizar las consultas y aclaraciones que considere oportunas, como ha sido este caso.


Desde mayo de 2009 no nos han enviado siquiera un correo de cortesía, diciendonos que la cosa sigue enquistada en el Consejo del Agua. Y a eso le llaman _"mantener informados de los eventos relacionados con el proceso de planificación"_  :Mad: 



PD: Con esto no quiero cargar contra Vera Gomis, que sin duda hace una gran labor y es el único que da la cara para las duras y las maduras. Aunque haya tenido mis encontronazos con él, considero que es una persona muy bienintencionada -aunque atrapara en la burocracia de la CHS-.

----------


## jasg555

Era de esperar Salut...

----------


## Salut

Si, era de esperar, pero desde luego no debe quedar exento que quejas. En fin, ya buscaremos la manera de hacer que los de Bruselas se enteren del sustancial recorte en participación que ha sufrido todo el proyecto... en favor de los organismos partidistas de siempre.

Es inaceptable que en una sociedad que se hace llamar "democrática" se dediquen sistemáticamente a recortar en participación.  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Ea, el Gobierno mueve ficha:




> *El Gobierno modifica el Reglamento de Planificación Hidrológica*
> 
> El Consejo de Ministros ha dado luz verde a la modificación del Reglamento de Planificación Hidrológica, aprobado por el Real Decreto de 6 de julio de 2007, con el fin de facilitar y agilizar el proceso actualmente en curso.
> 
> Esta modificación se produce ante la complejidad de la articulación competencial en materia de aguas *para poder evitar que la dilación en la constitución de los Consejos del Agua de la demarcación retrase el proceso de planificación*, tal y como se recoge en el citado Reglamento. Por esta razón, y con la finalidad de evitar demoras adicionales en el proceso de planificación, se establece esta medida transitoria.
> 
> De acuerdo con la modificación aprobada por el Consejo de Ministros, se establece que:
> 
> _“si con ocasión de la necesidad de informar sobre el esquema provisional de temas importantes en materia de gestión de las aguas conforme a lo previsto en el artículo 79.6 del Reglamento de la Planificación Hidrológica no estuvieran todavía constituidos los Consejos del Agua de las demarcaciones correspondientes, el citado informe será emitido por los actuales Consejos del Agua de la cuenca o, en su defecto, por la Junta de Gobierno del organismo de cuenca y, además, se requerirá la conformidad del Comité de Autoridades Competentes. En todo caso, el correspondiente Informe se completará con las alegaciones recibidas en el proceso de consulta pública”._


http://iagua.es/2010/09/el-gobierno-...n-hidrologica/

----------


## cantarin

¿Y el plan de cuenca del Tajo para cuando?... Hemos leido muchos recortes de pequeñas cosas, pero no sabemos el corazón de dicho plan... ¿Alguien sabe cuanto queda?

un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Aupa cantarin!

Te cito la prevision que me enviaron para la cuenca del Segura:




> El programa de medidas es una parte del Plan Hidrológico y se presentará con el borrador del mismo para su consulta pública. Las últimas previsiones hablan de finales del 2010, no obstante hay una versión preliminar del mismo que se ha facilitado a los miembros de la Junta de Gobierno del CAC de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura.


Como es un plan que ha de ir coordinado con el del Tajo, probablemente por alli os encontreis en una situación idéntica.

Vamos, sobre diciembre es de esperar que el proyecto salga a consulta púbica, y que ahora mismo si tienes algún contacto en la Junta o en la Federación de Municipios tal vez puedas tener acceso a un borrador.

En el Segura creo que nos representaba a nivel municipal el alcalde de Hellin... preguntaremos a Antonio Callejas  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola Salut

Pues gracias a tu información enviaré un correo a una amiga que está en la junta a ver si me puede facilitar información. Le explicaré de lo que se trata... jajaja haré corta y pega de tu post para que se entere mejor jejeje.

Un saludo y a por los mil compañero que estás a tiro de piedra

----------


## Salut

En las últimas semanicas, que he estao ausente, se han producido novedades en casi todas las cuencas:

El Consejo del Agua del Ebro emite su informe preceptivo sobre el Esquema de Temas Importantes de Planificación Hidrológica

El Consejo del Agua de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir informa favorablemente al Esquema de Temas Importantes de la Demarcación Hidrográfica

La CHMS aprueba el Esquema de Temas Importantes del Plan Hidrológico

El Comité de Autoridades Competentes da su conformidad al Esquema de Temas Importantes que servirá de base al nuevo Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Duero

El CAC informa favorablemente el Esquema de Temas Importantes del Guadalquivir

La Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo da el visto bueno al Esquema de Temas Importantes del nuevo plan de cuenca

Publicado el Esquema de Temas Importantes definitivo de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir

----------


## ben-amar

Si, ha habido algunos movimientos; no todos se marchan sin decir nada  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Se te echaba de menos

----------


## Salut

En la CHS se acaba de aprobar el ETI, pero con polémica incluida y la oposición de todas las Comunidades Autónomas:




> *La Administración Central impuso la aprobación del Esquema de Temas Importantes de la cuenca del Segura a pesar del rechazo frontal de todas las comunidades autónomas*
> 
> La reciente reunión del Consejo del Agua de la Cuenca del Segura fue de todo, menos participativa. La administración central impuso, literalmente, su opinión a todas las partes, con tal de sacar adelante el llamado Esquema de Temas Importantes, el documento que servirá de base para revisar el Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca.
> 
> En su nota oficial, la CHS se olvidó de mencionar que todas las comunidades autónomas implicadas -Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia, Valencia y Andalucía- votaron en contra del documento. La directora general del Agua de la Junta, Verónica Montero, señaló, además de confirmar el plante general de todas las regiones, que uno de los motivos que le llevaron a decir ‘no’ alcanza de lleno a la provincia de Albacete: los pozos de sequía.
> 
> «Uno de los aspectos más preocupantes del Esquema de Temas Importantes es que, literalmente, la Cuenca del Segura reconoce un déficit de recursos que roza el 70% -señalaba ayer en declaraciones a La Tribuna de Albacete- y, además, plantea una serie de ideas, a modo de solución, que, vistas desde nuestra comunidad, son simplemente inviables».
> 
> Entre ellas, precisamente, está la pretensión de convertir la llamada Batería Estratégica de Pozos de Sequía, que nació como una solución provisional y puntual a una necesidad extrema, como un recurso permanente para abastecer de agua a los regadíos de las zonas media y baja de la cuenca del Segura, ya en Murcia.
> ...


http://www.latribunadealbacete.es/no...93CEBE128ABC5F


^^ Es posible que esta aprobación "por co**nes" se diera en todas las cuencas. ¿Alguien tiene más detalles al respecto?

----------


## Salut

Bien, en el caso del Tajo hay bastante menos jaleo -sólo se opone el alcalde de Talavera-:




> *Rivas se planta ante el Esquema de Temas Importantes del Tajo
> 
> Tal y como anunciaba y detallaba este semanario en su número anterior, el miércoles 3 de noviembre la Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT) daba el visto bueno al Esquema de Temas Importantes del nuevo futuro plan de cuenca. Un documento fuertemente cuestionado por la Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche, por no contemplar ninguna de las alegaciones presentadas por este colectivo y por no hacer ningún tipo de mención al trasvase Tajo-Segura; la “verdadera raíz de todos los problemas de la cuenca", según manifestaba a La Voz de Talavera el coportavoz del movimiento ciudadano Miguel Ángel Sánchez.*
> 
> A este cuestionamiento también se ha unido el alcalde de Talavera -José Francisco Rivas, que asistió como representante de la Federación Española de Municipios y Provincias a la reunión del Comité de Autoridades Competentes de la Cuenca del Tajo que debía dar la preceptiva conformidad a la aprobación del citado Esquema, por considerar que el documento es “un brindis al sol” por ser “tan denso y extenso, como insustancial”.
> 
> Reconociendo su “decepción”, tras exponer lo sucedido un día antes en Madrid al resto de integrantes de la Junta Local de Gobierno, Rivas hizo público el jueves día 4 su "no" rotundo al documento elaborado por la Confederación del Tajo por “ser muy genérico y no concretar nada respecto al trasvase, calidad y cantidad de agua, estaciones de aforo y todo aquello que nos preocupa de nuestros ríos”.
> 
> El regidor talaverano asegura que en ese Esquema “no se enumeran los problemas y, por lo tanto, no se abordan las posibles soluciones”, por lo que anunció su intención de seguir defendiendo la cuenca del Tajo y los intereses hidrológicos de nuestra ciudad “a ultranza”, "porque me duele todo el Tajo, pero me hiere especialmente lo que afecta a Talavera”. Rivas también lanzaba el aviso de que, además de la caducidad del trasvase al Segura, en el futuro Plan de Cuenca, “el Tajo Medio no se toca, eso sería una guerra”.
> ...


http://www.lavozdetalavera.com/notic...ntes-tajo.html

----------


## Salut

^^ Joer, con lo que se habla del trasvase Tajo-Segura en otros hilos del foro, y aquí nada  : \

Bien, en Miño-Sil se ve que están ya con el borrador de Plan Hidrológico a punto!! Bien por ellos  :Smile: 




> *El futuro Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Miño-Sil, a debate en Ourense*
> 
> Técnicos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) y de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño – Sil (CHMS), así como especialistas de varias universidades españolas y organismos relacionados con la gestión hidráulica, explicarán las claves del borrador del proyecto del Plan Hidrológico de cuenca 2011-2015, en esta Jornada Informativa en la que está prevista la participación de más de 300 agentes económicos, políticos y sociales de toda la cuenca.
> 
> Esta será la última jornada para el debate antes de que la Confederación Hidrogáfica del Miño – Sil saque el borrador del Plan Hidrológico a exposición pública, prevista para el próximo 15 de diciembre durante un periodo de seis meses.
> 
> Entre los temas que se tratarán en el encuentro, cabe destacar los siguientes:
> 
> 
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/11/el-futuro-pl...te-en-ourense/

----------


## Salut

El CAC de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño – Sil aprueba el Esquema de Temas Importantes del borrador del futuro Plan Hidrológico

----------


## Salut

Más movimientos. Ya empiezan a salir a exposición pública los borradores de Plan Hidrológico:

Miño-Sil

Guadalquivir

^^ Andaluces y gallego... OS ESPERA UNA BUENA LECTURA!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

¡habra que preparar unas buenas dosis de cafe!  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Algunos tb van avanzaditos...




> *177 alegaciones a los planes hidrológicos de las cuencas del Guadalete-Bárbate, Tinto-Odiel-Piedras y Mediterránea*
> 
> Más de un centenar de entidades públicas, privadas y particulares (121 en total) han participado en el proceso de elaboración de los planes hidrológicos de las cuencas del Guadalete-Bárbate, Tinto-Odiel-Piedras y Mediterránea, presentando alegaciones en el periodo de información pública (del 21 de mayo al 22 de noviembre de 2010). En total, se han recibido 177 alegaciones de 20 administraciones, 26 asociaciones de regantes, 18 organizaciones socioeconómicas y 57 asociaciones civiles y particulares.
> 
> Del total de aportaciones presentadas en este periodo, 112 se refieren el Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación de las Cuencas Mediterráneas; 37 alegaciones inciden en el Plan de la Demarcación del Tinto-Odiel-Piedras y 28 alegaciones en el Plan de la Demarcación del Guadalete-Barbate.
> 
> De forma general, los temas aportados por las distintas entidades en las cuencas internas andaluzas versan sobre el establecimiento de los caudales ecológicos, la prioridad en el orden de usos del agua y las asignaciones de las reservas junto con las dotaciones de agua para riego, la garantía de los usos establecidos y la reutilización de aguas regeneradas.
> 
> [...]


http://iagua.es/2010/12/177-alegacio...-mediterranea/





> *Presentan las conclusiones del proceso participativo de las cuencas de Castro Urdiales*
> 
> La directora general de Obras Hidráulicas y Ciclo Integral del Agua del Gobierno de Cantabria, Ana Isabel Ramos, presentó las conclusiones del proceso de participación pública de las cuencas internas de Castro Urdiales durante el cuarto encuentro del ciclo de reuniones de retorno, que desarrolla la Oficina de Participación Hidrológica de Cantabria (OPHIC).
> 
> El acto, que tuvo lugar en el Centro Cultural ‘La Residencia’ de la localidad castreña, contó con la participación de unos treinta representantes institucionales, agentes sociales y económicos, así como ciudadanía interesada en la mejora ambiental de las cuencas castreñas de los ríos Brazomar, Mioño y Sabiote.
> 
> [...]


http://iagua.es/2010/12/presentan-la...stro-urdiales/

----------


## Azakán

> ^^ Joer, con lo que se habla del trasvase Tajo-Segura en otros hilos del foro, y aquí nada  : \


En la Cuenca del Tajo solo el Alcalde de Talavera ha presentado alegaciones, porque a las autoridades no les interesa el Tajo. Al gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid le interesa su agua para más urbanizaciones y campos de golf, y al gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha le interesa su agua para trasvasarla a La Mancha (cuenca del Guadiana) y utilizarla allí para lo mismo. O sea que no les interesa a ninguno que se reduzca ese falso "superavit" declarado por el franquismo.

El alcalde de Toledo se ha vendido por 100 millones para que el Ministerio nos construya una bonita lápida para el Tajo, http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cultu...lpepicul_3/Tes y en esas estamos.

"Otros", que no somos autoridades desde luego sí hemos presentado alegaciones, y muy crudas. Pero claro, la repercusión mediática es nula.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy publica iagua la siguiente noticia:
Presentado en el Bierzo el Proyecto del Plan Hidrológico 2010  2015 de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Miño  Sil
Fuente:
http://iagua.es/2011/01/presentado-e...fica-mino-sil/

----------


## Salut

> *Presentados ante el Consejo Andaluz del Agua los borradores finales de los planes hidrológicos de las cuencas andaluzas*
> 
> Los miembros del Consejo Andaluz del Agua, formado por representantes de una veintena de asociaciones y organizaciones implicadas en la gestión del agua en Andalucía, además de distintas administraciones locales, autonómicas y estatales, han conocido el estado del proceso de elaboración de los planes hidrológicos de las demarcaciones de las cuencas mediterráneas, del Tinto-Odiel-Piedras y del Guadalete-Barbate.
> 
> El consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, ha resaltado ante los miembros del Consejo la amplia y activa participación de la sociedad en la elaboración de los planes y la gran cantidad de herramientas que las oficinas de elaboración de los documentos de planificación hidrológica de la Junta de Andalucía han puesto en marcha para fomentar y hacer efectiva la participación de los ciudadanos con una gran variedad de actividades.
> 
> Desde el pasado mes de mayo se han realizado jornadas divulgativas, talleres territoriales, encuentros bilaterales, jornadas de concertación del régimen de caudales y jurados ciudadanos para explicar, mejorar y adaptar a las necesidades andaluzas los planes hidrológicos de las cuencas.
> 
> Estas actividades, casi medio centenar, se han realizado durante el periodo de consulta pública de los planes (del 21 de mayo al 22 de noviembre), en el que se han recibido 155 alegaciones de 125 entidades públicas y privadas que, junto a casi dos mil ciudadanos, han participado en el proceso. Del total de alegaciones, 93 se refieren a las cuencas mediterráneas, 37 inciden en el plan del Tinto-Odiel-Piedras y 25 alegaciones se circunscriben al plan de las cuencas del Guadalete-Barbate.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/01/presentados-...cas-andaluzas/

----------


## Salut

> *El Consejo Balear del Agua emite un informe favorable del nuevo Plan Hidrológico de Baleares*
> 
> El Consejo Balear del Agua decidió este lunes emitir un informe favorable del nuevo Plan Hidrológico de las Islas Baleares, a propuesta de la Junta de Gobierno de la Administración Hidráulica, que se reunió previamente.
> 
> Este informe favorable es un paso más para culminar el largo proceso de tramitación del nuevo Plan Hidrológico (PH), que se inició en 2004 y que responde, entre otros objetivos, a la adaptación del PH a la Directiva marco europea del agua.
> 
> Sobre la etapa de tramitación, el Govern ha destacado el importante proceso de participación que se ha llevado a cabo, con *más de 32 reuniones, talleres y jornadas*, así como dos exposiciones públicas realizadas en octubre de 2008 y el marzo de 2010.
> 
> Asimismo, ha señalado que gracias a esta participación se han incorporado muchísimas propuestas. Además, *se han contestado las 772 alegaciones presentadas tras las exposiciones públicas del plan, de las cuales se ha aceptado la mayoría (84%) total o parcialmente*.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/02/el-consejo-b...o-de-baleares/

^^ Lo de "total *o parcialmente*" tiene su trampita, me temo...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Para los del Guadalquivir, recordad que ya teneis el borrador de Plan Hidrológico para hacer alegaciones... además, os dan esta magnífica reunión para informaros:




> *Jornada Técnica: Guadalquivir, un Plan Hidrológico para una gestión sostenible*
> 
> El jueves 24 de febrero se celebra en Sevilla la jornada de presentación de la Propuesta de Proyecto del Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Guadalquivir.
> 
> Desde la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir se continúa trabajando en el proceso de elaboración del Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación. Finalmente, tras haber superado importantes etapas, se ha abierto el proceso de consulta pública de la Propuesta de Proyecto de Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Guadalquivir, documento previo para la aprobación definitiva del Plan.
> 
> El Plan Hidrológico constituye el principal instrumento de gestión hidrológica para alcanzar los objetivos medioambientales y de satisfacción de las demandas, siendo un mecanismo primordial para la implantación de la Directiva Marco del Agua de la Unión Europea. En dicha directiva, y en su transposición a la legislación española, la planificación hidrológica se contempla como un elemento integrador y más sensible a los diferentes usos del agua, a la vez que considera la participación pública, junto a la coordinación y colaboración entre las diferentes administraciones competentes, pilar básico de la gestión del recurso.
> 
> De tal forma que, en un momento planificador tan decisorio como el actual, la participación activa de la sociedad es vital para conseguir la redacción de un Plan que responda al gran objetivo de defender y conservar el patrimonio cultural, medioambiental y económico de la demarcación del Guadalquivir.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/02/jornada-tecn...on-sostenible/


^^  Yo me he apuntado a la Presentación del proceso de participación pública de los Planes Hidrológicos de Cuenca, en Madrid este miercoles... ¿Alguien va a ir?

----------


## ben-amar

Ya me gustaria ir pero el curro  es el curro  :Embarrassment:

----------


## javigs

Además, ya sale un cartelito diciendo "Aforo completo"

----------


## Salut

^^ Despues de haber estado alli, no me extraña que pusieran tan pronto el cartel de "No hay entradas". El salon de actos enano, y ocupado en más de un 50% por los ponentes y otros altos funcionarios puestos a dedo.

Creo que la mayor parte de las ponencias se pueden resumir con esta viñeta de El Roto:


Otro dia escribo un poquito más, porque llevo unas semanitas de bastante trabajo... y lo que me queda!


*EDIT:* Bueno, a falta de inspiración para escribir otro articulillo que tiene que estar listo mañana por la tarde, comento un poquejo...

- Aunque el título de la conferencia era _"Presentación del proceso de participación pública de los Planes Hidrológicos de Cuenca"_, en realidad presentaban algunos numeritos más propios de los documentos preliminares ("lo mal que estamos") y la millonada de eurazos a invertir en los próximos años para meter orden en los ríos (aprox. multiplicar por 6 lo que se invertía hasta la fecha).

- En casi ninguna ponencia se trataron los "temas importantes" de los planes de cuenca, y qué solución se había decidido. De hecho, me sorprendió cómo D. Mario Urrea (jefe de planificación de la CHS) le quitó importancia a este documento cuando aproveché pa compartir algunas opiniones con él, durante el canapé.

- La única persona que habló de participación púlica (lo que pareciera el objeto principal de las jornadas, a juzgar por el título) fue la representante de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua. El resto de ponentes y personal de las confederaciones allí presentes, un poco venían a decirme que era más bien una especie de acto "lúdico-festivo" para ellos, que estaban obligados a hacerlo pero de poca trascendencia  :Mad: 


Vamos, resumiendo: pocas ganas de informar o de compartir experiencias, en un acto de cara a la galería... y nada, aprovechamos para saludar a "viejos conocidos" en los pasillos.

Por cierto, que en el CD que nos dieron pensaba que tendría las ponencias (para aportar información algo más "tesnica" a este hilo), y al final resulta que tengo solamente los 3 borradores de planes hidrologicos que, de momento, estan a consulta pública.

----------


## ben-amar

Es que......¡ante todo, transparencia!  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, la jornada ha dado para un par de notas de prensa, con las declaraciones del Sr. Puxeu y Marta Moren...




> *Josep Puxeu: “La mayor parte de los nuevos planes hidrológicos en España se encuentran técnicamente terminados”*
> 
> El Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, ha destacado este miércoles en el Congreso que la mayor parte de los nuevos planes hidrológicos en España se encuentran técnicamente terminados.
> 
> Asimismo, Josep Puxeu ha resaltado que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) está elaborando en la actualidad el informe de respuesta al dictamen motivado remitido por la Comisión Europea (CE) el pasado 27 de enero. De este modo, el MARM está procediendo a actualizar los datos relativos al estado de tramitación de los planes hidrológicos en su conjunto, haciendo especial mención a los planes hidrológicos de las demarcaciones hidrográficas compartidas con otros Estados, incluidas las de Ceuta y Melilla.
> 
> En este sentido, el Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua ha incidido en el importante avance del proceso de planificación hidrológica en España en los últimos meses, gracias a los esfuerzos realizados por parte de todas las administraciones competentes.
> 
> Además, Josep Puxeu ha subrayado que la CE está informada del estado de la situación e información de los trabajos que se están llevando a cabo respecto a la tramitación y aprobación de los planes hidrológicos de las 23 demarcaciones hidrográficas de España.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/02/josep-puxeu-...te-terminados/





> *Marta Moren resalta la importancia de la participación pública en los planes hidrológicos de cuenca*
> 
> La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Marta Moren, ha inaugurado hoy, en la sede del MARM, la Jornada “Proceso de Participación Pública de los Planes Hidrológicos de Cuenca” donde ha analizado la situación actual de la planificación hidrológica en España.
> 
> Durante su intervención, Marta Moren ha resaltado la importancia de la participación pública en la elaboración de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca y ha señalado que todos los agentes vinculados a la planificación hidrológica están haciendo un gran esfuerzo para sacar adelante dichos planes, intentando aunar voluntades y llegar a acuerdos.
> 
> La Directora General del Agua ha afirmado que los planes se encuentran en una fase muy avanzada de tramitación. Además, ha destacado la complejidad de su proceso de elaboración debido, entre otros factores, a unos mayores requerimientos en los planes hidrológicos exigidos por nuestra legislación, adicionales a los demandados por la Directiva Marco del Agua (DMA). Estos requerimientos van desde el cumplimiento de los objetivos medioambientales hasta la satisfacción y compatibilización con las demandas, así como el establecimiento de un régimen de caudales ecológicos.
> 
> En ese sentido, Marta Moren ha explicado que la DMA es en sí misma muy exigente metodológicamente y que el MARM no se está conformando con una planificación de mínimos, sino que está haciendo planes con una densidad de estudios y un alcance más ambicioso, ya que no sólo se contemplan aspectos medioambientales sino también la garantía de agua con los recursos disponibles.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/02/marta-moren-...cos-de-cuenca/

----------


## Salut

Bueno, parece que al final han colgado las ponencias de las jornadas aquellas de Madrid, de hace unas semanas...

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/a...artpublica.htm

Voy a ir colgando y comentando algunas diapos que me parecen dignas de mencion! Pero "hoy no... MAÑANA!"   :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

La CHG amplía al 14 de julio el plazo de alegaciones del Plan Hidrológico. 
Sevilla, 14 jun (EFE).- La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha ampliado hasta el 14 de julio el plazo para la presentación de alegaciones a la propuesta de Proyecto del Plan Hidrológico del Guadalquivir, ha informado hoy un comunicado de este organismo.

Esta decisión se ha adoptado para "aunar posiciones y facilitar la incorporación de aportaciones que se encuentran en elaboración", según el comunicado de la CHG.

De este modo, la CHG "apuesta por la incorporación de todas las voces relacionadas con la gestión del agua de la demarcación, fomentando la participación pública", ha añadido el comunicado.

La propuesta de Proyecto de Plan Hidrológico salió a consulta pública el 15 de diciembre de 2010 con el plazo preceptivo de seis meses para el envío de sugerencias y alegaciones.

Durante estos seis meses transcurridos se han recibido alegaciones de administraciones relacionadas con la gestión del agua y usuarios del sector.

La CHG ha celebrado una jornada pública de información del Plan Hidrológico en Sevilla, en la que participaron más de 150 personas, y una jornada técnica para la implantación de los caudales ecológicos celebrada en Córdoba, en la que intervinieron cerca de 50 expertos que representaban "al amplio espectro de agentes interesados en la gestión de los recursos hídricos en el Guadalquivir", ha concluido el comunicado de la CHG. EFE

----------


## Salut

En fin, que hay elecciones anticipadas para el 20-N y aquí todavía no se ha presentado un mísero borrador del plan de cuenca. GAME OVER.

Definitivamente, empezaremos a tener plan de cuenca para el 2º periodo de compromiso, saltándonos el primero a la torera.

----------

